# Cheep electric classifier another ponder



## JHS (Oct 1, 2015)

using washing machine parts and ma by even bearings,you can build this pretty cheep.
use the drum pulleys and the electric motor.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Oct 1, 2015)

JHS said:


> using washing machine parts and ma by even bearings,you can build this pretty cheep.
> use the drum pulleys and the electric motor.



JHS

I like your design and think it would work great.You could definitely speed up your processing time with that setup.Like we always say on here Time is money.



modtheworld44


----------

